# Altoid Tin Wire Frame Slingshot



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I was going through a second hand store and spotted this item.

















Except for the plastic bits, it was all stainless steel. I thought the rod sections would be suitable for a wire frame slingshot. I cut it apart with a hacksaw, and used a pair of pliers to break loose some small spot welded pieces that joined the two long pieces.









With a bit of work, I used a heavy hammer, a vice, and some lengths of steel pipe to cold bend one of the pieces into a small wire frame that fit into an Altoids tin.









To make handling easier, I used some alcohol for lubrication and with a lot of effort, I forced some large diameter latex tubing over the frame.









I made up a set of bands using Tex's heavy latex tubes and a SuperSure pouch.









And the whole thing fits into an Altoid tin!!!









When shooting, I use my usual finger hook and thumb brace, with my index and middle fingers in the loop. I found those bands to be too heavy on that small frame for my taste, but it still shoots fine.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you can find a shooter any where if look hard enough :king:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

That's so cool charles. Great work bud. Very creative and imaginative. Looks really fun to shoot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Wow that is super inventive, I really like you design Charles.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Really CLEAN looking, LOVE it, Well done sir!

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Very pockable one!!!

Nice recicling too!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I really like that! A cool 'little' prong shooter. That must have taken QUITE some effort to get that tubing onto a pretzel frame.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Poiema said:


> I really like that! A cool 'little' prong shooter. That must have taken QUITE some effort to get that tubing onto a pretzel frame.


Lots of alcohol ... on the frame and taken internally!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Fun and great !!!!!


----------

